# how long before you would'nt warrant a return on used parts on here?



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

so, I sold a set of uprights to a fellow back in november "10" not really sure on full date..but could dig up my sales records i'm sure...these were S4 uprights the aluminum ones- stripped down, no backing plates nothing- i could'nt get the bolt out of the top and didn't want to break it, told him this before the sale- "no problem" he says, I sent them out and that was that...about an hour ago he call me and says he wants a return/refund.... looking at the fact that these were used, sold as used and sold with the information that he would have to remove the bolt.... not to mention the fact that it was at least 3 months ago... he never contacted me, says paypal would'nt let him file a claim because it wasn't with ebay- which we all know is bull****, i've done lots-over 10k worth of new and used parts sold on here and at my shop since becoming a vortex member... this is the first time i've ever had someone call me up 3 mos later expecting a refund...am i not the fastest at shipping, def NOT... but I have ALWAYS got it there, or issued a refund...

so vortex, am I scamming this dude or would most of you shake your head in disbelief....? I am honestly blown away... not that i'm gonna refund him, because I think he found a better deal (175ish) shipped and wants to recoup some money... I was born on a day...but it wasn't yesterday


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

no comments yet...well, Its just me at Pat's Speed Shop... this isn't a big garage, with a "yes we're open" sign up from 8-5...In my aircooled days I used to rent an old amaco station with a lift and all, but now I do work on the side of my day job, at a shop I share and I have repeat business often, my customers become good friends... I am like most of you, I pick you pull it yards, salvage cars, auction cars. and the random craigslist find are my sources for parts. I work at a dealer, but hey...we all know you won't die rich with that job. the vortex has been my main staple of selling since making the transition to the more profitable/plentiful watercooled scene from Thesamba.com, where I have sold parts since 2004... I can correct a wrong if the part is not to your liking within a few days to a week or two...but 3 mos... thats a little oout of reasonable to me. after all, they are used parts. if it was new in the box, still, I could see a refund happening...
just wanted to see if I am way off base or making sense here, he hung up on me after I told him I thought his delay in bringing up an issue was a little much... I mean, if I have an issue, I let them know about it as soon as I open the package... not when I get "around" to it...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:facepalm:screw him if u informed him about everything and he still wanted it thats his fault and ontop of that 3 months later thats just some B.S.


----------



## Phatzo (Feb 15, 2011)

Judging by your sourcing of parts it would have to an as is sale but that contract can be forfeited if it is an illegal contract. Lets say he discovered the parts are stolen (which is possible) it then makes it an illegal contract, or if they aren't as specified which doesn't seem to fit the bill here, so, what is his problem with them?


----------



## dbane (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

well, parts were from a interior fire car with low miles, the aluminum uprights, as we all know had seized the bolt at the top like nearly all of them do... i told him about this, that there is a diy write up on how to remove it or i could wait a few days and take it in to work and try it, but if i broke it he would be out the parts- but would be refunded ...he insisted it wasn't a problem and he could get them out...so out they went...last i heard of it for 3 mos.... then outta the blue....hey i meant to talk to you back then.....well....you should have then:screwy:

not to mention, I include my business card with email, home address, and telephone number on most if not all of the parts I ship out.... used aluminum uprights, complete with bolts at the top... not any shade or dark places to hide here


----------



## Trollyourazz (Feb 16, 2011)

Watch out by Phatzo and dband. they are here to troll and caused problems with you.


----------



## 5LITER GUY (Feb 16, 2011)

OK........you said you told him on the phone. what did the invoice say? if it was not on the invoice that he had purchased them as is, you're screwed should he choose to pursue this. 

what you should do, is to honor a warranty with him, and keep a customer

i also noted someone mentioned if the parts were stolen.......should that be the case.......whelp.....you've prolly got a world of hurt comin your way.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

^ thanks genius, but no- not a customer i would worry about, he waited so long- too long and thats that.... he was told, and all Used parts are AS IS - I don't hide anything I tell ya its such and such and has this wrong or nothing wrong and thats all there is, parts are NOT stolen, since you have a problem with your scan-reading...i.e. no hurt my way buddy


----------



## dbane (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

*95 audi s6 quattro*

anyone know about 95 audi s6? i wanna do some things but i need info about adding boost is it safe without doing anything else? even if it is like 5 lbs


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

D-full'o **** bane, you are a funny guy. if you are the fellow that bought the uprights, I told you on the phone that "sorry after 3 mos, the uprights are yours to keep." if you wanted a refund before that, like 2 weeks after, fine and dandy- I laughed at your idea that i should refund your money after you found a better deal, and have not changed my mind.... you are a funny guy

I told ya about them, you wanted them. "AS-IS"


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

welp, i guess thats that:beer:


----------



## dbane (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, and you have sooo much to go on about shady business practices.....justin if this is you chin strap---- ****-off


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

well, FWIW, vortex this has been a shi-t storm. just one member and a pile of trolls commented and one made up SN just to throw hollow slander at my good name- parts kid at work was trying in some mis-aimed sense of anger to ruin my name. thanks to a good service manager and office manager he was cornered and threatened.... so dbane is no-more...at least not while he works with me.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------

